#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-06-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/20/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<asac> cu at next uos
<Guest513> alexander
